# Caustic poop in 2 year old - Allergy?



## AnnesMoM (Jun 19, 2005)

I wanted to see if any of you momma's had encountered this. My dd LOVES fruit. She would eat it all day if she could. BUT...there is something weird about some citrus fruits, I think. I THINK the previous problem stemmed from eating mandarin oranges. Her poop will be so (acidic?) that it will leave huge (like quarter and larger) size fluid-filled welts (looks like battery acid was poured on her) anywhere it touches if I don't get the dirty diaper off of her pronto. Here's the wierd part, she could eat regular oranges all the time and it not bother her. She eats nectarines, blueberries, strawberries, and kiwis almost everyday, too. My question is on Tuesday, she had one of these poops. Luckily she found me and told me she was poopy (she never does this so I knew it was BAD) and she ended up only having a few minor blisters since she'd only been dirty 10 min. at most. She hadn't had anything strange except she did have a couple slices of clementine (never had it before) on Sunday night. Would it take this long to go through her system or do I need to rethink everything else she ate? Does this sound like a citrus intolerance, or something else? She's never had a problem with dairy.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

i would stop feeding her anything you suspect to be causing these. they sound painful.


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

i don't think it was the clementines. they go through the system pretty fast. and clementine poop is just AWFUL... not caustic, just YUCKY. my kids always down those things like nobody's buisness.


----------



## AnnesMoM (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't feed her mandarin oranges, but I'm not 100% that's what it was.

I'm kind of at a loss other than the clementines, and she did have a horrible sticky diaper the morning after those. She didn't even have any fruit that day. It would be easier to figure out if it was something regular, but this happens maybe once every month/ 2 months.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

One of my kids is very sensitive to citrus fruits. She can't eat oranges or drink orange juice without having pretty bad diarrhea (and when she was a baby, it would cause a terrible rash.) I keep hoping she'll outgrow it soon, but she is 4 and it still bothers her tummy.







It's too bad, b/c she and everyone else in this family LOVES OJ and oranges, clementines, etc.... but I don't keep it in the house anymore.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My oldest DS is allergic to oranges like this. Ever since he was little, he would get the acidic poop that caused blisters, and he also vomits from them, so it's going both ways. He can handle other citrus, like grapefruit, fine...just oranges.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

I'd get a simple allergy test at your DC's next well baby visit. I think for my DD it was just a blood test. That way you could start eliminating irritants. But otherwise, whenever my DD get's those kid of whelps/blisters-- I use Boudreaux's Butt Paste. It's easy to find. (You can get it online, or at Target or Walmart or wherever.) That stuff has always cleared up problematic rashes and horrific yeast rashes in a day for me.

Good luck.

Faith


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

We have this issue with citrus and sometimes with other fruits, yes. I am unclear as to whether it is an allergy or an intolerance or what. It is a bummer.

I second the recommendation for Boudreaux's Butt Paste. That stuff is a miracle, and we have tried it all.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc*
.....
I second the recommendation for Boudreaux's Butt Paste. That stuff is a miracle, and we have tried it all.

Finally, someone who agrees! LOL! Whenever I mention Boudreaux's, I always feel like people are judging it as too commercial since it's not Burt's Bees or Acidopholis and yogurt, ya know? (And Boudreaux's has tons of natural, good stuff in it, so I don't know what the deal is.) My ped said my DD had remarkably beautiful skin (on her butt) and wanted to know what I was using! LOL! Cute, but it made me wonder what other baby's butts look like, ya know? I thought they all had nice, gluteous maximus skin.

Faith


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

We get this. I just got a hazelwood necklace from another kind mama







. It's supposed to really help with stomach acidity, hence eliminating the "acid poop" problem.

We get that a lot here, usually when ds ingests something he's allergic to. Welts, blisters, then they pop and bleed. Yeah, it's lots of fun.









We tried the Boudreaux (sp?), and quite frankly, didn't like it. We have run the gamut of diaper creams, from Burt's Bees to Hyland's to A&D ointment to Calendula only, and NOTHING worked except Triple Paste.

I love Triple Paste. It is expensive as all get out, though. $9 for a 2oz. tube.







But it works. I swear by the stuff.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

DD gets this too, and I don't think it's an allergy, I believe that her digestive system is just too immature to handle the strong enzymes and acids in certain fruits.
FWIW, she won't touch most fruit, except in smoothies. I'm sure it's because it doesn't suit her, so we don't give it to her.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

We get the same issue, so I just end up limiting her orange/clementine intake. We have Boudreaux's Butt Paste, and I agree that it's good for a day on rashes; *but* DD has super-sensitive skin and butt paste is too drying to use for more than a day, and I would never ever use it on already irritated skin. For welts like that, I try to air them out as much as possible and vaseline it the rest of the time to provide a simple, nonreactive barrier.


----------



## KodyAnn (May 27, 2008)

We have the issue with oranges and tomatoes. I've eliminated any oranges from Emma's diet and am working really hard to eliminate tomatoes, too. With the tomatoes it's so bad that she gets a skin rash all over her abdomen and face, not to mention her lil' butt. Proves the case to me for delaying solids with Isobel!

Our pediatrician said that the allergy tests are more designed towards environmental allergens than dietary. The best test (he recommended) is to eliminate completely for 6mo and then gently reintroduce to see if it's better.

I second, third, fourth, you name it the Boudreaux' Butt Paste! We've used Balmex and A&D but nothing works better than the Butt Paste. Plus, it kinda smells good.


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

my son got this a LOT around your daughter's age....I just limited his intake...he has grown out of it and can eat most fruit without problems now- (though we struggles with icky diapers for a long time!)


----------



## Purplehaze (Oct 28, 2006)

could not/can't eat citrus till they are older. This has been the case with all 3. They especially can not do orange juice, and pineapple is not good for them...


----------

